# [March 4, 2016] Indiana State (14-16) vs Illinois State (18-13)



## Jason Svoboda

vs. 






*Indiana State Sycamores (14-16) vs. Illinois State Redbirds (18-13)
*​*
Scottrade Center - St. Louis, MO​Friday, March 4, 2016
9:30 PM EST Tip​*


----------



## TreeTop

Optimism returns.  To some degree.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Quabachi said:


> Optimism returns.  To some degree.



Well, we have beaten everyone on our side of the bracket this year.


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

Call me crazy but I have a feeling they play Wichita on Sunday


----------



## TreeTop

SycamoreinTexas said:


> Call me crazy



Yep.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

SycamoreinTexas said:


> Call me crazy but I have a feeling they play Wichita on Sunday



Illinois State?  No, that's not crazy at all...:angel:


----------



## ISUCC

SycamoreinTexas said:


> Call me crazy but I have a feeling they play Wichita on Sunday



yep, ISU will play WSU Sunday


----------



## BrokerZ

ROLL CALL!

Who's planning on being in the house on Friday? I'll be there, and based on how long I plan to be at Ballpark Village beforehand I cannot be held responsible for my actions.  I apologize in advance for anyone I offend.


----------



## Southgrad07

BrokerZ said:


> ROLL CALL!
> 
> Who's planning on being in the house on Friday? I'll be there, and based on how long I plan to be at Ballpark Village beforehand I cannot be held responsible for my actions.  I apologize in advance for anyone I offend.



I'll be there as well and likewise I can't be held responsible. Our group of 8-10 has a great time regardless of our teams play..last year is living proof of that ! 

Sure would be nice to wear my state gear proudly all weekend


----------



## Daveinth

I will be there all day watching hoops with a beer in hand a 12 pack in my stomach. Probably going to need them all .:cheers:


----------



## meistro

I'll be there.


----------



## Elder Tracy D. Smith

Regretfully, unless something drastic happens, I won't be able to make the tournament this year.


----------



## bluestreak

Elder Tracy D. Smith said:


> Regretfully, unless something drastic happens, I won't be able to make the tournament this year.



Whoa...Elder, sorry  to hear that. Keep the faith.


----------



## Elder Tracy D. Smith

bluestreak said:


> Whoa...Elder, sorry  to hear that. Keep the faith.


Business is booming right now and I simply can't reschedule all my appointments, so it seems.

 But there's a slight possibility that I may be able to make it. If not I'll be there in spirit. #GoSycamores [emoji56]


----------



## BlueSycamore

SycamoreinTexas said:


> Call me crazy but I have a feeling they play Wichita on Sunday



Yep..double Yep...............lol.


----------



## Gotta Hav

I'll be there, for my 4th in a row MVC Tournament!!!


----------



## BallyPie

I will likely be there.......


----------



## BrokerZ

I plan on leaving KC as early as I can on Friday morning and hit the road to St. Louis.  I should be bellied-up to the bar by about 1:00 - 2:00 PM.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Now that you alcoholics have discussed killing your livers, anyone think Illinois State may overlook us after the last beating they put on us?

In the game we beat them, I believe it was Devonte (inside) and Brenton (outside) that set the tone. There needs to be 30+ shots between them and Devonte absolutely must commit to attacking the rim. Hope that staff have told both him and Khristian that they want none of this jacking up 3 bullshit and to attack, attack, attack the rim.

Also hope they shorten the bench. No need to see the 9-11 guys this game.


----------



## BrokerZ

Jason Svoboda said:


> Now that you alcoholics have discussed killing your livers, anyone think Illinois State may overlook us after the last beating they put on us?
> 
> In the game we beat them, I believe it was Devonte (inside) and Brenton (outside) that set the tone. There needs to be 30+ shots between them and Devonte absolutely must commit to attacking the rim. Hope that staff have told both him and Khristian that they want none of this jacking up 3 bullshit and to attack, attack, attack the rim.
> 
> Also hope they shorten the bench. No need to see the 9-11 guys this game.



The difference with Illinois State lately has been their defense.  They are one of the longest teams in the league and when they commit to defense they are really, really good.  It will take serious dribble penetration in order to break down their man and zone defense because their long enough and quick enough to close out on shooters.

So, to answer your question...I hope they overlook us.  On paper, they are just better.


----------



## BrokerZ

On another note...has everyone else received their Arch Madness tickets in the mail?  I'm still waiting on mine, and I left a voicemail with the Hulman Center ticket office this morning.  I'm starting to get worried that there's a problem.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BrokerZ said:


> The difference with Illinois State lately has been their defense.  They are one of the longest teams in the league and when they commit to defense they are really, really good.  It will take serious dribble penetration in order to break down their man and zone defense because their long enough and quick enough to close out on shooters.
> 
> So, to answer your question...I hope they overlook us.  On paper, they are just better.



I've always thought their talent has been better. I think their issue is between the ears. IIRC correctly, we got Akoon-Purcell into early foul trouble in the game we won at home and they don't seem to be the same squad without him. I hope we can get either him or Paris Lee into foul trouble.


----------



## BallyPie

Jason Svoboda said:


> I've always thought their talent has been better. I think their issue is between the ears. IIRC correctly, we got Akoon-Purcell into early foul trouble in the game we won at home and they don't seem to be the same squad without him. I hope we can get either him or Paris Lee into foul trouble.



Two stats stick out in the game we won:

3 point shooting........Trees 9-21.....ILLST 5-24
Rebounding........Trees  45.......ILLST  33

Based on this.......we just need to hit outside shots and keep them off the glass.     We should know by now that we're not going to get a lot o scoring in the paint against those guys.............Scott and ,yes, MVS need to have big games from behind the arc.........Niels could be the X factor should we get another game out of him like the SIU game.

If we don't make shots.....it could get ugly......


----------



## BlueSycamore

Jason Svoboda said:


> Now that you alcoholics have discussed killing your livers, anyone think Illinois State may overlook us after the last beating they put on us?
> 
> In the game we beat them, I believe it was Devonte (inside) and Brenton (outside) that set the tone. There needs to be 30+ shots between them and Devonte absolutely must commit to attacking the rim. Hope that staff have told both him and Khristian that they want none of this jacking up 3 bullshit and to attack, attack, attack the rim.
> 
> Also hope they shorten the bench. No need to see the 9-11 guys this game.



Agree on all points Jason but wonder why the coaches never got the message across 10 games or so ago? Smith STILL thinks he is a shooter.......well no doubt he is but he is a brick non-maker shooter most of the time. Never saw someone shoot so much and shots hit the backboard on one side of the rim & usually not the rim?


----------



## Southgrad07

Jason Svoboda said:


> I've always thought their talent has been better. I think their issue is between the ears. IIRC correctly, we got Akoon-Purcell into early foul trouble in the game we won at home and they don't seem to be the same squad without him. I hope we can get either him or Paris Lee into foul trouble.



We got Teddy Hawkins into foul trouble early too, which is a big deal. He is a really tough cover for our 5's because of his shooting ability. We should go at him early  on O with Murph and pray his finishes his 3-5 footers. Other options would be to play zone or go small with Niels at the 5. 

The guy that worries me most outside of those mentioned is Mcintosh. He absolutely abused our 4's in both matchups.  If we could get into their bench in the backcourt they could be in some big trouble. The only guard they have that plays any minutes is Mccloud and he is strictly a shooter.


----------



## BrokerZ

BrokerZ said:


> On another note...has everyone else received their Arch Madness tickets in the mail?  I'm still waiting on mine, and I left a voicemail with the Hulman Center ticket office this morning.  I'm starting to get worried that there's a problem.



So apparently there is/was a problem.  My tickets were never mailed.  For those with the same issue, if any, you should call the ticket office today.  Their will supposedly be somebody at the ISU table at Scottrade Center with my tickets...hopefully.


----------



## BankShot

BrokerZ said:


> So apparently there is/was a problem.  My tickets were never mailed.  For those with the same issue, if any, you should call the ticket office today.  Their will supposedly be somebody at the ISU table at Scottrade Center with my tickets...hopefully.



I finally received my Baseball Season Ticket package...tickets only, no billfold schedule, MVC Post - Season promotion, etc.  Damn sad...


----------



## BrokerZ

Southgrad07 said:


> The guy that worries me most outside of those mentioned is Mcintosh. He absolutely abused our 4's in both matchups.  If we could get into their bench in the backcourt they could be in some big trouble. The only guard they have that plays any minutes is Mccloud and he is strictly a shooter.



McIntosh seems to have elevated his play of late, and is a major X-factor in their success.  Akoon-Purcell and Lee are the obvious contributors, but if we allow guys like McIntosh and McCloud have big games we will be in serious trouble from the get-go.


----------



## meistro

BrokerZ said:


> On another note...has everyone else received their Arch Madness tickets in the mail?  I'm still waiting on mine, and I left a voicemail with the Hulman Center ticket office this morning.  I'm starting to get worried that there's a problem.



Got mine.


----------



## Daveinth

BrokerZ said:


> On another note...has everyone else received their Arch Madness tickets in the mail?  I'm still waiting on mine, and I left a voicemail with the Hulman Center ticket office this morning.  I'm starting to get worried that there's a problem.



I got mine about 2 weeks ago . What happens if you want go before the 3rd session will they be manning that table the entire time?


----------



## Elder Tracy D. Smith

BTW:


----------



## krwilson2

Live ball turn overs and FTs.....especially the latter.  Trees can't be -8 or more (or would it be less?) vs the Redbirds and want to move on.


----------



## BrokerZ

Daveinth said:


> I got mine about 2 weeks ago . What happens if you want go before the 3rd session will they be manning that table the entire time?



They gave me the name and cell phone number of the person who's responsible for the table.  I'm planning on arriving around noon on Friday and they damn well better be available to me when I arrive to pick up my tickets.  Maybe they'll give me Clink's tickets since he's apparently not coming. :smile:


----------



## BlueSycamore

BrokerZ said:


> They gave me the name and cell phone number of the person who's responsible for the table.  I'm planning on arriving around noon on Friday and they damn well better be available to me when I arrive to pick up my tickets.  Maybe they'll give me Clink's tickets since he's apparently not coming. :smile:



He's not on the payroll until May 1st. Would not expect him to be there.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Arch Madness Quarterfinal Central: Sycamores Take On Redbirds Friday Night*






The Indiana State Sycamores open play in the 2016 State Farm Missouri Valley Conference Tournament on Friday, March 4 against Illinois State. The game is set for a 9:30 p.m. (ET) tip-off and can be heard locally on 95.9 FM The Duke as well as online via a link on GoSycamores.com. This game will be broadcast regionally on the Missouri Valley Conference Television Network (complete tv listings on page 2 of this release) and world-wide on ESPN3. The Sycamores are 14-16 on the season and finished MVC play in sixth place with an 8-10 mark. The Sycamores won their regular season finale over Bradley by the score of 77-58. Illinois State is 18-13 overall and finished in a tie for second place with a 12-6 league record. DeVaughn Akoon-Purcell, a second team All-MVC selection, leads the Redbirds with a 14.1 ppg average.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## nwi stater

I just checked espn3 and we are blacked out!:nono:


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Indiana State going through 30-minute session at Scottrade Center on Thu. Illinois State next up. #Archmadness pic.twitter.com/RH6QgM9MTo— Jim Benson (@Pg_Benson) March 3, 2016




Indiana State shooting practice #ArchMadness pic.twitter.com/fxXb7yJBzz— The Coach (@cubswinKent) March 3, 2016


----------



## bluestreak

MSU must have 3 people here


----------



## bluestreak

We have at least 6... Counting me.


----------



## bluestreak

MSU making life miserable for Mock. EU 29-25 at half.


----------



## bluestreak

Watching the MSU dancers is worth the price of admission. Damn.


----------



## BrokerZ

bluestreak said:


> Watching the MSU dancers is worth the price of admission. Damn.



Yes!  Sugar Bears!!!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

bluestreak said:


> Watching the MSU dancers is worth the price of admission. Damn.





BrokerZ said:


> Yes!  Sugar Bears!!!



And no pics? What good are you two?


----------



## bluestreak

True dat.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Niels getting the start over MVS tonight.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Holy shit Niels!

Where the fuck has that been all year?


----------



## LoudNProud

VICIOUS DUNK


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Niels just sent that to our bench. 

He is hyped up!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Playing inspired defense just can't get shit to drop on offense. 

C'mon, someone heat up!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Mo Fo Niels he cares! Lets go


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Under 16 media timeout.

Sycamores 4, Redbirds 0.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Brown randomly chuckin the ball. Same shit different game


----------



## Bluethunder

Jason Svoboda said:


> Playing inspired defense just can't get shit to drop on offense.
> 
> C'mon, someone heat up!



We aren't missing by much. Just a little long on a couple of threes. Hopefully we settle down and get a few to fall.

Love the hustle and the heart we are showing right now.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Brown randomly chuckin the ball. Same shit different game



Yup.

Keep jackin' those jumpers, senior.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Inspired!! Keep the energy level fellas


----------



## Bluethunder

Not sure how many State fans made the trip but our cheering section SOUNDS big when we score.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Under 12 media timeout.

ISU 11, ISU 7. :lol:


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Inspired!! Keep the energy level fellas



Ball movement has been fantastic.


----------



## Bluethunder

Man I thought we settled for a lot of 3's, but Illinois State certainly trumps us.  They chuck it from anywhere at anytime.


----------



## ISUCC

where was this team the last half of the MVC season?? Haven't seen this type of play since the UE game


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Under 8 media timeout.

Trees 17, Birds 12.


----------



## bigsportsfan

ISUCC said:


> where was this team the last half of the MVC season?? Haven't seen this type of play since the UE game



Watching at Copper Bar, our table just said same thing. Makes no sense, but we'll take it.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Clemons must work on his jump shot this offseason.

Whenever he touches the ball, his defender sits at the free throw line.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

7:40 left in the first half and ZERO fouls for the trees! Whoa


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

For a team that fouls a lot of damn times per game that is a big ass number.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

bigsportsfan said:


> Watching at Coper Bar, our table just said same thing. Makes no sense, but we'll take it.



Glass neved even close to full with your negative ass.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

See DB11, that's what I'm talking about!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Again DB11... good shit.

Slow up and draw another foul on McIntosh.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Niels is da real first half MVP!


----------



## Bluethunder

Jason Svoboda said:


> Again DB11... good shit.
> 
> Slow up and draw another foul on McIntosh.



Pretty clever play right there.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

When Murphy, Niels and Scott have been on the bench our O have struggled.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Burnett and Paige on the floor at the same time??? Why?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Under 4 media timeout.

Sycamores 24, Redbirds 15.


----------



## ISUCC

ISUCC said:


> where was this team the last half of the MVC season?? Haven't seen this type of play since the UE game




ISU 24-15, 330. This is the best the Sycamores have played since the Evansville game in January. Effort has been ferocious.— Todd Aaron Golden (@ToddAaronGolden) March 5, 2016


----------



## Jason Svoboda

This is a VERY odd lineup on the floor for us.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Get Burnett off the floor. Great D and then a shot that we just don't need. Hold the ball!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Why is he in the game


----------



## Jason Svoboda

C'mon KS1... just c'mon.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Jason Svoboda said:


> C'mon KS1... just c'mon.



And Lansing pulls him immediately.

Good on you, Greg!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Jason Svoboda said:


> And Lansing pulls him immediately.
> 
> Good on you, Greg!



Nothing. Giving us nothing on either end.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

24-17 Sycamores at the half.

Muddy the shit out of this game guys with defense.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Points.

1. Great team D but they missed some open shots.

2. Niels was a great early spark!

3. Quit playing Burnett - just stop. 

4. Scott and Brown have to convert both have missed shots we need them to hit.

5. Great D without fouling. Maybe only a couple missed fouls that I saw in the first half - can we continue to play D without fouling that will be huge!! 

That is all


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Right on Twitch. 

You know Illinois State is going to come out with a sense of urgency to start the 2nd half. That first four minutes is going to be huge.


----------



## Jason Svoboda




----------



## Jason Svoboda

Devonte and Khristian... you potentially only have 20 minutes left in your college careers. Please don't jack threes and attack the rim. If we can get 10 FTs between you in the second half, I'd bet we'd come out with a W.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Illinois State 7-9 when trailing at the half this year.

Muller basically said they need to hit perimeter jumpers. I hope to hell we don't help and leave guys.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Niels, you sandbaggin' sonuvabitch!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Niels inspired leettssss goooo!!! Yes!!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Atta boys Sycamores! ATTA FUCKING BOYS!

Timeout Redbirds. 31-17 Sycamores.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

All kinda hype right now! Come on BScott!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> All kinda hype right now! Come on BScott!



Thank God I'm home alone. People would think we're being robbed as loud as I am.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bullshit that was not intentional or flagrant. 

Don't pull this shit. He was up in the air and tried to get him on his way down. He even got the ball. Get outta here!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Flagrant foul... BULL SHIT.

BULL FUCKING SHIT!


----------



## niklz62

Its like they think life happens in slow motion.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

niklz62 said:


> Its like they think life happens in slow motion.



Dude is 275 pounds. What do they think is going to happen when he makes contact coming back down to the Earth?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Gonna call bullshit, call the hook on Hawkins.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Atta boy Devonte! Drive and kick if it isn't there. 

That's what I'm talkin' bout.


----------



## bent20

What a difference defense makes.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Jason Svoboda said:


> Bullshit that was not intentional or flagrant.
> 
> Don't pull this shit. He was up in the air and tried to get him on his way down. He even got the ball. Get outta here!



Gerry Pollard continues to kill us


----------



## Jason Svoboda

bent20 said:


> What a difference defense makes.



Scoring on 6 of our last 8 possessions helps, too.


----------



## bent20

Jason Svoboda said:


> Scoring on 6 of our last 8 possessions helps, too.



Yeah, but 15 minute mark of the second half and the opposition has 24 points. I'm late to catching up on the game, so that's what jumps out to me.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Come on fellas! Keep getting stops


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Under 12 media timeout. 

Sycamores 43, Redbirds 30.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Offense is stalling. Hopefully we have different guys coming out of the TO. 

Devonte needs to be back on the floor.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Scott gotta slow down but my dad just called me and said, "the first thing Q does all year will be the biggest thing he has done all year". FACT. I just laughed


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Makeup call?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Hit your damn free throws!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

A foul for you, a foul for you, a foul for everyone!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Just like that, momentum is firmly in Illinois State's court.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Under 8 media timeout.

50-38 Sycamores.


----------



## BrokerZ

This is the most comatose fucking group of fans I've ever been around. I'm the only one at the game going nuts. Everybody else is sitting on their hands like we're down 20. Pathetic.


----------



## BrokerZ

I'm drunk - don't mind me.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

What in the hell was the call? It looked like over the back by Illinois State and now they're at the line?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

They're going to start jacking 3s... guard the perimeter!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Under 4 media timeout.

Sycamores 54, Redbirds 39!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BrokerZ said:


> I'm drunk - don't mind me.



Atta boy!


----------



## ISUCC

Boy oh Boy, NEVER in a million years saw this coming, especially after the way we collapsed at the end of the season. If we hang on it'll be a great win with another chance at UE tomorrow.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Jason Svoboda said:


> They're going to start jacking 3s... guard the perimeter!



No seriously, I promise.

6-0 run in last minute.


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

SycamoreinTexas said:


> Call me crazy but I have a feeling they play Wichita on Sunday



Well 1 down 1 to go to get to Sunday!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SPACING GUYS!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Smith in his own head... The hell


----------



## ISUCC

good lord


----------



## Sycamore Proud

SycamoreinTexas said:


> Well 1 down 1 to go to get to Sunday!



This one is not down yet.


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

Sycamore Proud said:


> This one is not down yet.



Game over. Bring on the Purple Aces of Evansville! We Want Wichita!


----------



## ISUCC

gotta hit FT's from here on out, if we do win, how many UE and ISU fans make the trip over for the game Saturday?


----------



## niklz62

I'm not sure it was an elbow


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Will the refs screw us again here or not?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Against Smith??? No way


----------



## ISUCC

WOW, the say foul on Smith, new game


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

What in the.... World


----------



## ISUCC

4 point game, wow


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Absolute garbage call.

Un-fucking-believable.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

ISUCC said:


> WOW, the say foul on Smith, new game



Ummm what game you watching. Typical


----------



## Jason Svoboda

If they come back and win, the refs get the fucking player of the game trophy.


----------



## ISUCC

come on, all we need is 66 points


----------



## Jason Svoboda

ISUCC said:


> come on, all we need is 66 points



LMAO.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Why are they reviewing this? 

Lansing wanted a review on that out-of-bounds just a second ago and they told him no.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Hahahahahha Devonte!


----------



## ISUCC

2 more FTs gets us 66!

Ugh, Clemons misses the 66th point!

great win! 

Hope we get some more fans there tomorrow!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Sycamores with the first upset at Arch Madness!

Sycamores 65, Redbirds 57.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Fire that dude tomorrow


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

WOO! THAT A BABY SYCAMORES! GOD DAMMIT LANSING WHY ARE YOU SO BI POLAR??? HAHA GREAT WIN FELLAS! KEEP IT UP TOMORROW AND LETS BEAT THOSE BASTARDS FROM EVANSVILLE!


----------



## 4Q_iu

Whew....   Thank god that's over, not the prettiest of finishes but a win nonetheless.  We advance again during Lansing's tenure - and now its time to upset the deuces.

Some horrible officiating but overcame it!

Congrats guys!


----------



## TreeTop

Atta boyz!

Play tomorrow with that intensity and we've got a chance.


----------



## Bluethunder

Great job Sycamores!  Illinois State made a couple of runs, refs made some questionable calls, but we never let it affect our game.

Give credit to Lansing and the staff, they had the team ready to play.  They have taken a lot of grief this season, but they deserve a ton of praise tonight.

If we play with the same level of intensity tomorrow, there is no reason we can't play on Sunday.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Jason Svoboda said:


> Sycamores with the first upset at Arch Madness!
> 
> Sycamores 65, Redbirds 57.



Considering the way we have played the last several weeks I call this a blowout win!  lol


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Helll ya! Headin to the STL tomorrow!!! Leggo!


----------



## treeman

Watched  the game and just got home. Great fire and intensity for most of the game, good job of getting our composure back! BRING ON THE ACES!


----------



## Elder Tracy D. Smith

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Helll ya! Headin to the STL tomorrow!!! Leggo!


I'm headed out in the morning... St. Louis here I come !!! [emoji111]


----------



## Gotta Hav

Just got back in my room.

Illinois State came with the 2 - 3 X's the crowd ISU had, but WE made at least TWICE the crowd noise and cheering as they did....ALL NIGHT LONG!!!


----------



## meistro

Gotta Hav said:


> Just got back in my room.
> 
> Illinois State came with the 2 - 3 X's the crowd ISU had, but WE made at least TWICE the crowd noise and cheering as they did....ALL NIGHT LONG!!!


Wow, just got back to the room. That was fun. I echo what you said, our crowd was loud and proud.


----------



## meistro

Our defensive intensity was there from the beginning of the game. If we'd had that every game this would have been a 20 win season but better late than never. Hope they can do it again tomorrow night.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Defensive Carries Sycamores To MVC Tourney Win Over Illinois State*






Indiana State was led by sophomore Brenton Scott with 14 points and withstood a furious late rally by Illinois State to earn a 65-57 win over the Redbirds in the quarterfinals of the 2016 State Farm Missouri Valley Conference Tournament.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Fire Greg Lansing.

Sucks as a husband.

Sucks as a coach.

Sucks on the polls you create.

But a Greg Lansing team always shows up & always competes! Fire him today or fire him tomorrow but he is a hell of a basketball coach! Not sorry.


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

Go Sycamores!!! #ArchMadness #GoState pic.twitter.com/abDZ2QvTdj— ISU Alumni (@Indstatealumni) March 5, 2016


----------



## BankShot

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

One game does not make a season...or replace 3 straight losses by 83 pts.

Helluva basetball coach? We'll see where he lands post-ISU.


----------



## Hooper

BankShot said:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> One game does not make a season...or replace 3 straight losses by 83 pts.



Bank I'll bet you're all kinds of fun at parties…...


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Hooper said:


> Bank I'll bet you're all kinds of fun at parties…...



Hahahha oh he is, I've been to parties with him ya can't get a God damn word in edge wise. Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## TreeTop

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Sucks on the polls you create.
> 
> .



Get over it dude.

Polls don't mean shit.  They're only as topical as the conversations that inspire them.  I created it because there was a LOT of talk on this board on the subject.  And I voted No to his firing.

But back to the celebration of last night's win and the preparation to today's game.

Go State!


----------



## BankShot

Hooper said:


> Bank I'll bet you're all kinds of fun at parties…...



Ya, that Senior Day "party" after the Drake game was a blast...:whiteflag


----------



## BlueSycamore

meistro said:


> Our defensive intensity was there from the beginning of the game. If we'd had that every game this would have been a 20 win season but better late than never. Hope they can do it again tomorrow night.



isn't that what a Coach is supposed to make happen on a regular basis and not only for a "big game" now and then? Layout the principles and then by god enforce them!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Quabachi said:


> Get over it dude.
> 
> Polls don't mean shit.  They're only as topical as the conversations that inspire them.  I created it because there was a LOT of talk on this board on the subject.  And I voted No to his firing.
> 
> But back to the celebration of last night's win and the preparation to today's game.
> 
> Go State!



Didn't even realize you created it - post had nothing to do with you in all reality. Glad you had the balls to create most people wouldn't have even done it. Not mad at you in the least. My post was just for content purposes also - come on.


----------



## BankShot

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Hahahha oh he is, I've been to parties with him ya can't get a God damn word in edge wise. Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz



:lol:


----------



## TreeTop

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Didn't even realize you created it - post had nothing to do with you in all reality. Glad you had the balls to create most people wouldn't have even done it. Not mad at you in the least. My post was just for content purposes also - come on.



I should know better than to take offense....it was an emotional win and we're all riding high!  (please oh please let it continue tonight)


----------



## BankShot

So someone please share their "insight" re: Lansing's projected "strategy" v. UE tonight?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

BankShot said:


> So someone please share their "insight" re: Lansing's "strategy" v. UE tonight?



A lot of praying - prayers.


----------



## BankShot

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> A lot of praying - prayers.



A lot of German Catholics in SW IN...who do you think the Lord's gonna favor?


----------



## BlueSycamore

BankShot said:


> So someone please share their "insight" re: Lansing's projected "strategy" v. UE tonight?



He is going to let Brown & Smith shoot 3's with reckless abandon.....Brown 22-95 .232 (0-2 last night) & Smith 24-92 .261 (0-3 last night). Five shots that ANYONE else on the team could have taken and had a better chance of going in.  Possession by possession is only words and meaningless to the rest of the team morale when those two are flinging bricks at the rafters. Both of them need to be "Facilitator's" not shooters.


----------



## BankShot

Gotta admit, coaches & players seemed to have a_ serious disposition_ toward the game last night, not something that has been visible in prior games this season. We'll see if they can maintain this degree of FOCUS, or relapse (as history has shown).

BTW, I wonder WHAT factors have prompted such "seriousness?"


----------



## meistro

Don't know if it has already been mentioned, , but great move to start Niels in place of Vansyoc last night.


----------



## BrokerZ

BankShot said:


> Gotta admit, coaches & players seemed to have a_ serious disposition_ toward the game last night, not something that has been visible in prior games this season. We'll see if they can maintain this degree of FOCUS, or relapse (as history has shown).
> 
> BTW, I wonder WHAT factors have prompted such "seriousness?"



I agree. There was a different level of intensity on display last night. The most obvious was Niels. He looked like he was ready to run through a brick wall. After he threw down that dunk early it was on from there.


----------



## sycamore tuff

BankShot said:


> A lot of German Catholics in SW IN...who do you think the Lord's gonna favor?



That, and the aces are a Methodist college.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BrokerZ said:


> I agree. There was a different level of intensity on display last night. The most obvious was Niels. He looked like he was ready to run through a brick wall. After he threw down that dunk early it was on from there.



Whoever was his hype man last night better be up for a second show tonight.


----------



## blueblazer

Elder Tracy D. Smith said:


> I'm headed out in the morning... St. Louis here I come !!! [emoji111]



so glad you got a chance to go.... If any fan deserves to be there, it is you, #ProudFan


----------

